# 2012 F350 aux switch wiring



## 2012F350 (Dec 15, 2013)

My plan is to use one of the up fitter switches to send power to the plow controller. My question is, where do these switches get wired? I am sure the switch is not intended to run any kind of amperage but more used to run a relay. Do they already have relays in the truck that they control?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I read in the manual that two of them are 20 amp and two are 30.


----------



## 2012F350 (Dec 15, 2013)

jmac5058;1685429 said:


> I read in the manual that two of them are 20 amp and two are 30.


Well that's just perfect. I imagine the plow controller only draws 5 amps or so.


----------



## 2012F350 (Dec 15, 2013)

Amazing what you can find on YouTube. Ford even has pass through wires already in the firewall that you can hook up to the auxiliary switches to run stuff under the hood.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

With the fuse panel being a pain to get to on our 2011's we just hooked to a up fitter switch for the trigger. They are under the drivers feet easy to get to. Both of our trucks use no.4 to turn on the plow and spreader. No.3 runs rear lights on the spreader, no.2 runs my prewet pump ,and no.1 is for the roof light but I haven't yet fished a wire up through the head liner and out the third brake light. My brother did it on his but he has a regular cab and mine is a crew.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

As mentioned, they are stubbed under your feet. There are 4 wires grouped together with black plastic ends to seal them up. The manual will tell you which color goes to which switch. Super simple. 
There's also a group outside the firewall as well.


----------



## 2012F350 (Dec 15, 2013)

Found them and hooked up. It was almost too easy. My plow is hooked to number 1. That leaves number 2 for the rocket launchers, number 3 for the ejection seat and number 4 to power the Flux Capacitor.


----------



## wils5150 (Jan 25, 2012)

those flux capacitors draw some serious amps lol


----------

